# March meeting.....



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi to all,

Since I didn't wanna hijack Kev's thread, I figured we should do a separate one here Just food for thought right now. Would anyone be up for taking a lil trip to the *Mercer botanical garden*, which is perfect for some awesome photo shoot-out! Last time when I went with Luis, we didn't finish touring the entire facility. But with the arrival of Spring, I think this would be a great opportunity to go and check them out. Also a nice chance to do some photo shoot. I believe the admission is free of charge. Let's keep this going and see how many of us are up for it.

I believe Kev said we can do this for the March meeting. As some of you know, Potato Patch(the famed roll tossing place) is nearby so we can definitely grab a bite there afterwards. So again, let's toss in our feedbacks


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Paul,
Sounds good to me. I just got a new camera that I'm DYING to try out.

John


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

As long as is not on the 14 I am OK since we will be out of town.
BTW I am taking plants to our friends in Arizona should you want to share any of your plants let me know I am trying to bring the rare stuff so they can get it going in their club.
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Sounds good to me. Lets make it on March 21 if nobody had any objections. Luis will be availble to debrief us on his trip to Arizona, it may be a little warmer so the plants will have the spring growth going on and it will push us a week closer to the plant fest so any orginization that needs to be done will be a week closer to the target.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh BTW Paul, you hijacked my thread bad, now I have to start all over.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Paul, what lens do you use as a walking around lens?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

*March 21 *sounds perfect! Now we just have to pick a time and/or see if members might wanna car-pool amongst themselves since it is a little far for those who live down south.

The park opens at 8AM and closes at 5PM if I'm not mistaken. So this shall give people some idea as far as when they would like to convene. For the photography aficionadoes, shooting around noon or close to noon time usually entails alot of contrast since the sun is up high. Now I am not suggesting we have meeting really early or late. But this will give folks some idea on what kindda equipment they may want to bring in order to offset that noon-afternoon contrast. Of course you can always just go there and simply shoot away

So........let's vote on a time!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds like a good trip. Was there many moons ago and been wanting to go back.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I hear that first light until 10 am and after 2pm are good times for outdoors shots. 

-Dave


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Hmmmm....I probably won't be able to make it on the 21st. That's my b-day, and I'm gonna be outta town fishing.

John


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I also will be out the 21st. But if that happens to be the day that is set, I can get with some of you later to catch all the details for the Plant Fest.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Kev, my bad, my friend 


Quoc, the lens I use most of the time is my "street zoom" 18-135mm lens.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I am looking for Bushan can some body send me his cell phone by PM?
Thanks.
Luis


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Wass up!!!!!!!


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't forget to eat at Cafe Adobe and The Brownstone on Westheimer, two of my fave restaurants, though it has been a long long time. Lots of wonderful memories.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

davesnothere said:


> Don't forget to eat at Cafe Adobe and The Brownstone on Westheimer, two of my fave restaurants, though it has been a long long time. Lots of wonderful memories.


 So what would be a great time for everybody? I personally don't mind getting up early to go shoot some photos there then head off to lunch. Since we are gonna be there, I am thinking of Potato Patch(Last time I was there with Luis, it was awesome; bread rolls were being tossed to us and you had to catch it)


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ealier is fine with me, the place opens at 10am per the website I guess we could meet there at around 10 and convoy on from there.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

So its the 21st then? I might bring the kids so they can take own nature pictures with their little cameras. I'm afraid mine is a P&S too.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes, I believe Prez Kev has set the date to be on:

*March 21, Saturday at 10AM*

Gonna be fun to see everyone there

Also, please bring any plants you would like to swap and/or giveaway.

I think the temp might drop by this weekend. Not sure how low but just in case, bring a thin jacket.


----------



## Grillmasterp (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like this will be my 1st NASH meet.
Sound's like a fun Sat event for the entire family.
Have already met a few NASH/ FISHBOX members around town.

According to the Mercer Arb website- it will also be a preview day for the upcoming March Mart PLant sale (?)

-GrillmasterP


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

GrillmasterP welcome to APC and NASH. Looking forward to meeting you this weekend.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Looks like I'm going to make this one after all! charging up the battery and ready hoto: Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Whoa, good to know you can make it, bro! See all yall there. I will probably be there at around 8AM just to scan the scenes


----------



## Patchworks (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Guys, what is the website so I can get directions and info?

g


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Patchworks said:


> Hey Guys, what is the website so I can get directions and info?
> 
> g


Here it is

http://www.hcp4.net/mercer/index.htm


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Also posted here.  See you tomorrow!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...houston-nash/60874-march-09-nash-meeting.html


----------



## Patchworks (Dec 20, 2008)

Not sure we will get there at 10 am but Emma and I should be out there.

g


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I had planned on being there, but something came up and can't make it.
Keep me up to date on the plant fest as I'm going to be available for it.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It was a nice turnout! Good to see new and old friends all the same The park was awesome, and I didn't even finish the whole thing this time, either><! 

Pictures underway~~

And I am very pleased I got all my tanks aquascaping back on track! Thanks to all the friends who gave me their plants(You know who you are)!!!

BTW, Luis, I found one ocat and I tossed it into my pond cus it was right next to it.


----------



## Grillmasterp (Mar 17, 2009)

It was nice to meet everyone.
Thanks for the starters/clippings! 

Wife & kids a had a good time & we managed to take alot of pics.

-Phong


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

What about those pictures guy's?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

You guys have a serious camera addiction! I was embarrassed to take my P&S out of my pocket. 

The Mercer was awesome. FYI there is a big plant sale there this weekend.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Here are a couple of shots from me.
I call these "Little Stars"




Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice man! come on guys show your pics! Too many cameras and not enough pictures, come on Paul you can do it!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I heard your call and here they are(or some of them at least)



























































And finally a little taste of what I did on that same day later in the afternoon. Morning; plants. Afternoon; people.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Sweet bro, you are good! So you went for more after? Thanks for posting! Now if we could only see Thanh’s and President Kevin pictures….are you out there? I was going to call out Tin but he forgot his compact flash card at home! 
BTW what ever happen to Melissa why didn’t she make it? 
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

And what about your pictures Mr Vice President Luis?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Here are a couple more.




Paul, your pics look great. Post up guys.

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

OK, I know we all got families and some of us got kids and blah blah blah

Now it's just Bush and me running the photo shows, man, what's the hold-up


Prez Kev, VP Luis, Deputy Thanh, we are speaking to you all....Y'ALL

OK, should NOT have drank that last cup of joe

BTW. nice shots there, Bush The garden was amazing, we should go back! BTW, did Thanh say he will give you a copy of PS? If not, lemme know and I can give you links~


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Luis has camera but don't know how to use it! So leave me alone, beside I am mourning my T’s still so I’m rather sensitive so I want to see pictures to feel better or else I will cry! LOL


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice photos guys! Sure wish I could've been there. Seems everything lately seems to fall on weekends I'm out of town 



Navarro said:


> Luis has camera but don't know how to use it! So leave me alone, beside I am mourning my T's still so I'm rather sensitive so I want to see pictures to feel better or else I will cry! LOL


Your "T's" Luis? Tell me you didn't get rid of your tropheus?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

A very long sad and rather mess up story just call me when you can.
Luis


----------

